# ISO grated beetroot and carrot salad recipe



## Ozgal (Oct 13, 2007)

My mother-in-law remembers having a delicious grated beetroot and grated carrot salad when she was a little girl.  I would love to be able to make one for her.  If anyone knows a salad recipe with these two main ingredients I would really appreciate getting hold of it.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2007)

ozgal, i've had a few grated beetroot salads, mostly made with either carrots or onions, always a good amount of grated fresh horseradish, salt, sugar, and a splash of vinegar. ask your mom if it were piquant, or spicy, or both.

or possibly, it might have been more like a waldorf salad, with mayo.

need more info.


----------



## Ozgal (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi buckytom. When I asked about the possible dressing she thought there was salt, pepper and vinegar.  She didn't mention any creaminess or additional sweetness.  I'll ask whether she remembers horseradish and see if she can give me any more info.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 13, 2007)

*Beet salad*



Ozgal said:


> My mother-in-law remembers having a delicious grated beetroot and grated carrot salad when she was a little girl. I would love to be able to make one for her. If anyone knows a salad recipe with these two main ingredients I would really appreciate getting hold of it.


 
I'm wondering - there is a significant Ukrainian disporia in Australia isn't there? Is grandmother in that tradition? If so here is an authentic salad using beetroots - you will have to blend in carrots as they aren't mentioned.

3/4 pound beets
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 cup sour cream
1 medium sized horseradish  wow!
salt and sugar to taste

Beets are to be baked and cut into salad size pieces. Add vinegar and cinnamon and mix. Incorporate sour cream grated horseradish and sugar and blend all.

Idea borrowed from Best of Ukrainian Cusine by Bohdan Zahn

I haven't made this one but I can say the best beet salad I ever had was a Ukrainian recipe using beets, carrots, cabbage, and potatoes with vinegar and oil dressing. Kinda like a potato salad idea. 

I know you will come up with exactly what you are looking for. Let us know!


----------



## Ozgal (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks David.   That recipe looks interesting.  

I spoke to my MIL today and she told me: 
She didn't think the salad had horseradish in it because she didn't like horseradish as a child and she loved this salad;
It had chopped mint;
The beetroot and carrot were definitely both grated raw;
It wasn't creamy; and
It may have had sugar.
If this rings a bell with anyone please let me know.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 14, 2007)

*Beet Root Salads and Beet Root Salads*



Ozgal said:


> My mother-in-law remembers having a delicious grated beetroot and grated carrot salad when she was a little girl. I would love to be able to make one for her. If anyone knows a salad recipe with these two main ingredients I would really appreciate getting hold of it.


 
If you've been doing much looking I know you are pulling hair. I didn't look at all the options for such - didn't know there were so many for beet salad. Here is one you might modify - it calls for roasted beets and carrots but salad police have gone out of business so who's to know.

I think this one could be easily modified to suit - here's the link.
Recipes from 4EveryKitchen: Roasted Carrot, Beet & Cumin Salad with Feta

Let us know what you think and if you try it as is or modified let us know how it works out! It does have chopped mint!


----------



## Ozgal (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks David.  I'll play around with the recipe and let you know how it turns out.


----------

